
The first image on the very first Macintosh (2004) - spking
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Scrooge_McDuck.txt&sortOrder=Sort+by+Date
======
montrose
"I was used to coming back to the lab at Apple after dinner, to see if
anything interesting was going on and working on various extra-curricular
projects."

~~~
tracer4201
That same line stuck out to me. I wish my current company had this culture.
Instead, it's people talking over others, spending more effort shutting others
down, and kissing up rather than creating this type of a collaborative
environment.

------
jacquesm
Interesting that it had a 6809 rather than a 68008. The 6809 is an 8 bitter,
the 68008 the 'thin' (8 bit bus) version of the 68K family that the Macintosh
would later use (the Mac used the 68000 rather than the 68008).

~~~
leoc
That's partly because Jef Raskin's original Macintosh concept was for a
radically different machine to the budget Lisa which shipped in 1984. Raskin's
later Canon Cat was basically a realisation of his Macintosh concept.

~~~
jacquesm
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_Cat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_Cat)

------
raverbashing
Sounds like they were doing the "legendary" 80 hour weeks.

------
nemo1618
Warning! Folklore.org link detected! Please be advised that you may lose many
hours reading charming stories with a goofy smile plastered on your face. It's
happened to me more than once.

~~~
sg0
Very true, I recently bought the book
([https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0596007191/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0596007191/)),
and my at-home productivity is all time low. I crack up every time remembering
-- "I Invented Burrell"
([https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&stor...](https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=I_Invented_Burrell.txt&sortOrder=Sort+by+Date&topic=Personality)).

